# Dosage for injectable Vitamin A&D



## Kristikat (Apr 15, 2020)

I have injectable Vitamin A&D with 500,000 IU Vitamin A & 75,000 IU Vitamin D3. Bottle provides a dosage for adult cattle, yearling cattle, & calves. It does not have a dose per pound listed. Does any one know the correct dosage for a goat. Also, vet has suggested that I give these vitamins regularly, but I am concerned about toxicity if given too frequently. Does anyone know what the maximum frequency should be? Bent leg has recently shown up in the herd & among other things vet thought this might be helpful.


----------

